# Bios de PC no guarda cambios , pila nueva



## Ferper (Dic 3, 2016)

Como dice el titulo me pasa eso. Si apago la pc normalmente y la vuelvo a prender no sucede pero me queda la luz del mouse encendida. Asi que apago ademàs desde la llave de la fuente y cuando vuelvo a encender me obliga a setear fecha, hora y booteo. La pila la he cambiado, es nueva y la he medido, tiene 3.5 V. Si alguien sabe que otra cosa puede ser les agradecerè.
Espero comentarios.
Saludos. ...


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 3, 2016)

Revisa la posición del jumper en el mother(donde dice Clear CMOS), (aunque la PC, no debiera encender en ese caso.


¿La batería se descarga rápido?


----------



## palurdo (Dic 4, 2016)

En las placas nuevas no lo sé, pero en las primeras de pentium 4, el chip de reloj CMOS ram, se alimentaba a través de una diode-or(dos diodos con los cátodos Unidos, tipo bat54c, o W1) , de manera que cuando a la placa llegan 5Vusb, el chip se alimenta de allí y cuando hay 0V en Vusb, el diodo de la pila alimentaba el cmos. A veces se coloca un transistor PNP para hacer la misma función ya que cuando hay 0V en usb, se activa la base y deja pasar todo el voltaje de la batería hacia el CMOS.  Por alguna que otra causa, cuando la batería se gasta, a veces ocurre que el diodo o el transistor (cuya  Vebo no es muy alta) polarizado en inversa se destruye, quedando el circuito de la pila abierto. Localizando un diodo o un transistor cerca de la pila CMOS, y reemplazándolo, puede solucionar el problema, si dicho diodo o transistor no se encuentra integrado en el chip de CMOS, porque si es así, habría que hacer una modificación a la placa.


----------



## Ferper (Dic 4, 2016)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, veré esas opciones y ya comentaré-


----------



## tiago (Dic 6, 2016)

@Ferper
En todo caso, y como supongo que puedes entrar en el sistema sin problemas, actualiza el BIOS con algún ejecutable para éste fin que encontrarás en la página del fabricante, en su correspondiente sección de soporte.
Si conservas los discos que venían con la placa base, en el que contiene los controladores, también encontrarás un ejecutable para reponer el BIOS desde el sistema operativo.

Dado que ésta prueba no requiere desmontaje ni investigación, vale la pena intentarlo a ver si todo se limita a una mala comunicación entre la EEPROM y el CMOS ram, ya que en algunas placas, cada vez que arrancan, la CMOS RAM verifica/compara algunos datos desde la EEPROM.

No debería tener nada que ver con la fecha y la hora, ya que están estríctamente bajo el control de la pila RTC, pero quien sabe.
Si decides actualizar BIOS toma las debidas precauciones.

Por cierto, ¿ La pila que has cambiado es del tipo 2032 ? Hay placas que llevan una batería recargable en su lugar y a veces se echan a perder antes de lo que debieran.
¿Que placa es?

Saludos.


----------



## KILLER7 (Abr 20, 2020)

Hola. No sé me ocurría como titular esto pero aquí va mi pedido. Busco un esquemático de la etapa de BIOS de alguna mother con memorias SPI 25XXX para analizar cómo funciona todo lo relacionado con la batería (por ejemplo la CR2032) y la memoria SPI que contiene al al firmware SETUP.

Saludos.


----------

